# Any one Get Checked by DNR



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Both Friday and Sunday of Gun Season I was checked by the DNR while I was in the field. Both turned out well as no cititations were issued due to us doing nothing wrong. Last night we shot a doe within 45 minutes of closing time or so. He showed up quickly after the shots rang out. Shooting the bull a bit after being checked, the DNR agent then said got to go get some late shooters. The day was not even closed yet but he had reports or something. Then on the way out we see him with 4 vehicles pulled over on a ajoining farm. Trouble was happens.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

i got checked in bow season in jefferson county. New game warden down there. Super nice guy. We had some trouble with tresspassers on opening day of gun season called him he was there within 5 min. Pretty cool.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I was checked at the District 4 wildlife office in Athens.

I killed my deer on Tuesday afternoon and went the office on Wednesday morning to purchase another tag so I could continue to carry a gun the rest of the week. I went to get my tag prior to going to the processor so I had my deer on the carrier on back of my truck. The GW came out and asked 20 questions, all was good and I was on my way


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

never been(during deer season), but welcome it!!! when & if..... it happens


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

They was at my butcher's when i dropping my doe off Monday. They just asked to age her (5 1/2years) and that was it. We talked for a while then he said something about a early statewide doe muzzleloader season was all but set in stone for next year


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

i got checked opening duck weekend at Metzgers Marsh. they actually waited outside the porta crapper i was in. i know im always in the clear so i always try and joke with the officers and get em to cracka smile. they checked our guns, birds, and lisenses and were on the way.


----------

